# How to get sponsors?



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas or tips? DS 09' is going to be huge with a totally differnt yard display style... I noticed some haunts have sponsors that help them out.. Weve been growing and growing everyyear and with a few of the local popular home haunts that stopped doing it lastyear, i think were going to be packed this year. I have a sponsors section on my website but do I send out emails? Call up? Visit? What do I ask for? lol anyone?


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb (Sep 3, 2008)

Face time has worked for us the best in the past. Also, contact friends who work for companies of potential sponsors. Use those contacts to your advantage. We are associated with a charity and it makes it easier to get sponsors. That makes their sponsorship a tax write-off.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I would send out an email then follow up a few days later in person or phone. Make sure you know exactly what you are going to say in advance, so you don't wast there time.


----------

